#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Como utlizar o microtick???

## jesipong

Bom dia a todos!
Bem eu instalei o ubuntu 10.04 server tudo direitinho
o servidor ta pronto agora eu nao (CONSIGO CONECTAR MEU SERVIDOR COM O MICROTICK)me indicaram o winbox, tem um video mostrando como configura ele, mas nao tem ensinando como faz pra se conectar no servidor tipo se por ip, por MAC, nao sei como usar o programa.
ajudem-me...

----------


## leosmendes

Com o winbox consegue acessar por Mac antes de configurar um IP.. Mas como o próprio nome do programa já indica ele é para Windows. Existe uma versão web do winbox mas para acessa-la teria de configurar primeiro um IP na interface que esta conectado o unbuntu
O. Mikrotik que esta querendo gerenciar é uma rb ou um PC com o mikrotik instalado? 

Enviado via SM-N910C usando UnderLinux App

----------


## junior.corazza

Para usar o Mikrotik voce tem que instalar o RouterOS e nao Ubuntu como voce instalou... dai sim vc pode usar o winbox

----------


## redesbrasil

Bom dia!

A Redes Brasil é uma empresa especializada em treinamentos MikroTik.

Temos um curso online de MikroTik para iniciantes oferecido de forma gratuita.

Só clicar no link se registrar no site e iniciar o curso: http://academy.redesbrasil.com/cours...tik-iniciante/

Espero que ajude.

----------


## alextaws

seja mais especifico

----------


## fernandopiassu

Vc tá usando emulador pro Ubuntu ? (Wine)

Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------

